# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  [PB 9] Performances internes

## Thorben

Salut  tous,

Imaginez une table de 10 champs dans laquelle il y aurait 3000 records.

Je vais lire cette table et stocker le contenu dans un datastore ou bien dans une structure.
Je voudrais savoir qu'est-ce qu'il sera le plus facile  utiliser et le plus performant : un datastore ou bien une structure ?
Je vais avoir besoin du datastore ou de la structure partout dans mon application, donc ils seront des variables d'instances dans un objet instanc lui aussi au dmarrage de l'application.

Pouvez-vous me donner votre avis sur la question ?

Merci d'avance,  ::ccool:: 
Thorben

----------


## bombseb

quand tu parle de structure, tu veux plutt dire un tableau de structure non ?

Personnellement j'opterais pour un datastore...

----------


## kyra2778

Je suis du mme avis que bombseb le datastore serait plus appropri.

----------

